# 16 pounds of Hell Yeah!!!!!!!



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

After 5 years of riding my IF Steel Crown Jewel I started to itch for something different. I was patient in my search because I really like my bike. Well after a couple of months looking around I found what I wanted. A Giant TCR Comp in T-Mobile colors. But this is not just any TCR Comp, it was one of Tobias Steinhauser's frame. From what I can tell it was a custom frame for him, correct me if I am wrong. I searched and could not find another TCR Comp with these digits. ST is 54 c-t, TT is 55.5 c-c, HT is 175mm and the WB is 99. The STA is 73.5 and the HTA is 73.

The build is nothing crazy. ZIPP 404 tubies, Chorus front and rear derailleurs, Record levers, Centaur brakes, Thomson setback post, FSA OS 115 stem, Winwood Road Scholar bars, FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue cranks, FSA Platinum Pro Megaquad BB, Flite Ti saddle and LOOK PP296 pedals.

I took it for the first ride this morning. I LOVE THIS BIKE. I have been traveling for almost two weeks, so I have not ridden since I was at home last. I was 8/10's of a mph faster than my previous best on my normal loop. Up from 19 mph to 19.8 mph. My normal ave speed is mid 18's. So it may not be about the bike, but the bike sure does help.

It might have also been the BBQ Chorizo pizza I had last night for dinner also.


----------



## hawkin74 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Sick*

Wow that is one awesome ride!! You sure are one lucky fella!!


----------



## velocampyproducer (Jun 9, 2006)

*Suuuweeeeet!!!*



BikinCO said:


> After 5 years of riding my IF Steel Crown Jewel I started to itch for something different. I was patient in my search because I really like my bike. Well after a couple of months looking around I found what I wanted. A Giant TCR Comp in T-Mobile colors. But this is not just any TCR Comp, it was one of Tobias Steinhauser's bikes. From what I can tell it was a custom frame for him, correct me if I am wrong. I searched and could not find another TCR Comp with these digits. ST is 54 c-t, TT is 55.5 c-c, HT is 175mm and the WB is 99. The STA is 73.5 and the HTA is 73.
> 
> The build is nothing crazy. ZIPP 404 tubies, Chorus front and rear derailleurs, Record levers, Centaur brakes, Thomson setback post, FSA OS 115 stem, Winwood Road Scholar bars, FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue cranks, FSA Platinum Pro Megaquad BB, Flite Ti saddle and LOOK PP296 pedals.
> 
> ...


Super Sweet Ride!!!!


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

So this was Steinhauser's personal bike? Or is it just a TCR size ML with some nice components on it sold as Steinhauser's. :idea:


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*A couple of things to chew on*

1. The stock ML has a 160 mm HT, a 53.5 ST and a 57 TT, Mine has a 175 mm HT, a 54 ST and a 55.5 TT so no it is not a standard frame size.

2. The guy I bought it from sells a lot of the old T-Mobile and Telekom frames and parts.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Wouldn't you think his name would be on the frame? Did you measure the TT along the tube or level? The ML has a 175 HT, the 0.5 cm difference in ST is most likely wishful thinking. The components are nowhre near T-moble gear. You've probably been had. You buy this on ebay?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Wow*

You are a dutchbag!

What do you care if this is or isn't an ex pro's bike. Save your anger for a BD shill not this guy


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

I just can't stand blatant stupidity, 's all. :wink:


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

rogger said:


> Wouldn't you think his name would be on the frame? Did you measure the TT along the tube or level? The ML has a 175 HT, the 0.5 cm difference in ST is most likely wishful thinking. The components are nowhre near T-moble gear. You've probably been had. You buy this on ebay?


His name is on the frame. My bike has two sides, a left and a right. The name is on the left side.

I measured a level line from the center of the ST to the center of the HT. That is the correct way to measure a TT.

A ML has a 160. A large has a 175.

You are correct that the components are not T-Mobile gear. I bought a FRAME! Then I built it up with the parts that I prefer. You can do that.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

rogger said:


> I just can't stand blatant stupidity, 's all. :wink:


Yeah, you can't stand the competition. Are you just a little jealous? Probably.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Post a pic of the other side then. Proof me wrong.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't know how much this adds to the discussion but over on the Serotta forum (the real one) there is a thread asking if Pro's ride custom geometry. One of the posters is the guy who makes lightweight carbon wheels that Jan has been seen riding in races.

He did not mention any team names but claims that some teams make individual molds for each rider so they can have custom geo carbon frames. Seems like he very well maybe refering to Giant.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

rogger said:


> Post a pic of the other side then. Proof me wrong.


I told you my bike had a left side and hey lookie there is that Tobias' name on my frame. Holy crap it is.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> Don't know how much this adds to the discussion but over on the Serotta forum (the real one) there is a thread asking if Pro's ride custom geometry. One of the posters is the guy who makes lightweight carbon wheels that Jan has been seen riding in races.
> 
> He did not mention any team names but claims that some teams make individual molds for each rider so they can have custom geo carbon frames. Seems like he very well maybe refering to Giant.


Yup and mine is definately not a stock size, based on measurements.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh Brother


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

rogger said:


> Oh Brother


You're right, I printed this up real quick to impress some dingleberry on the internet.

Tell you what, why don't you go to your local Giant dealer and ask for a bike with the measurements I listed. When they tell you that Giant does not make them, contact Giant directly and ask if they will build you one with the measurements of mine.

BTW, my sticker looks a lot like this one. Do you think he was scammed also?


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

I almost forgot. Another item that my frame has that stock Giants don't have is a number plate holder. But you are probably right about me getting scammed.


----------



## hawkin74 (Jun 10, 2006)

*I believe you brother!*

He is obviously jealous of your great find. Poor baby.


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey BikinCO, thanks for sharing pics of your bike. Don't worry about who believes you, you have an awesome bike, enjoy it.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

*Hmmm.*

Maybe Jan has a labeler, also.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

BikinCO said:


> I almost forgot. Another item that my frame has that stock Giants don't have is a number plate holder. But you are probably right about me getting scammed.


Okay Rogger apologize. You made this guy go through all this crap to disprove your skepticism and cynicism I think you owe him. Don't want the cycling gods to give you a karmic flat tomorrow do you?


----------



## TI_roadracer (May 14, 2006)

Why not get a Scott CR1 Team Issue?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

TI_roadracer said:


> Why not get a Scott CR1 Team Issue?


uh, because that right there is a helluva bike?
giant tcr advanced kicks ass. throw in that it's custom made for a pro, dude, that's one of a kind, sweet rarity. Scott CR1 Team Issue, or a bike that nobody else will ever have? And ride comes into play. Giant rides diff than Scott, etc. If Scott was the best, nobody would ride anything but Scott. People have preferences.
-estone2


----------



## TI_roadracer (May 14, 2006)

How do Giants ride different from Scotts?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

TI_roadracer said:


> How do Giants ride different from Scotts?


Geometry inherently changes the feel of a bike. Chainstay length, seat tube angle, fork rake, head tube angle, stem angle, and tube sizing, tube wall width all change stiffness.
All frames are not created the same. Stiffness in the bottom bracket, snappiness, etc.
Some frames you can feel every pebble you go over. Other frames, you cant feel a friggin pothole if you ride through it. For an example of this, try the Trek 2300, and then the 5200.
Also, the carbon fiber used by Giant and the carbon fiber used by Scott are not the same.
-estone2


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Man I was just sharing pics of something a little different. Thanks for the replys. Maybe rogger is at the buffet eating some crow. Don't you just love it when some know it all loud mouth finds out that maybe, just maybe he does not know what he is talking about. Anyway I rode today and I am gonna ride it again tomorrow and the day after tomorrow, that's why we buy them.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Uh, dude, plenty of pro teams label-maker the rider's names on the frames. Plenty don't, but I don't know why people would go all aggro on you.

rogger : "The components are nowhre near T-moble gear"
BikinCO's OP: "The build is nothing crazy."

If he were trying to lie about having some crazy sweet bike, he'd have Jan's, complete with Lightweight wheels or something, wouldn't he?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That's a great looking bike! Enjoy.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

BikinCO said:


> But this is not just any TCR Comp, it was one of Tobias Steinhauser's frame. From what I can tell it was a custom frame for him, correct me if I am wrong.


Nicer than a real T-Mobile bike, it's got Campy.
now about that chainstay sticker........


----------



## hawkin74 (Jun 10, 2006)

*From Jim*

I know that frame is the real thing. For all you non-believers get out of the saddle and ride those hill climbs cause you're just going to get a flat if you don't believe!

See ya at the next race.
The CA hill climbing God!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Congrats BikinCo that is a very sweet ride you have there !
Congrats & Enjoy !


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

estone2 said:


> uh, because that right there is a helluva bike?
> giant tcr advanced kicks ass. throw in that it's custom made for a pro, dude, that's one of a kind, sweet rarity.


That's not a TCR advanced


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay, I apologize. I was out of line but there's lots of folks thet get burned when buying pro stuff. By the way, thanks for the spam in your e-mail Spyder, Thunderbird sent it straight to the Trash.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

rogger said:


> Okay, I apologize. I was out of line but there's lots of folks thet get burned when buying pro stuff.


Dude, you weren't just out of line, you were wrong.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> Dude, you weren't just out of line, you were wrong.


Sure. But you are wrong on the numberplate holder. :wink:


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

rogger said:


> Okay, I apologize. I was out of line but there's lots of folks thet get burned when buying pro stuff. By the way, thanks for the spam in your e-mail Spyder, Thunderbird sent it straight to the Trash.


Dude, you weren't just out of line, you were wrong.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

rogger said:


> Sure. But you are wrong on the numberplate holder. :wink:
> 
> That one looks just like mine, not. Here is another picture, tell me if you see the difference now.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

BikinCO - great looking bike. Well done.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

kpcw said:


> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Your bike is great and like SantaCruz points out, it's better than T Mobile...it has Campy! Please get a Campy sticker. Enjoy the bike, sweet.


The fact that it took so long for anyone to comment on the bike being built up with Campy is amazing.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

shimano, campy, same shizzle...


:wink:




BikinCO said:


> The fact that it took so long for anyone to comment on the bike being built up with Campy is amazing.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> rogger said:
> 
> 
> > Sure. But you are wrong on the numberplate holder. :wink:
> ...


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The TCR Composites all have the insert where the number plate holder can be attached. It has a rubber plug in it from the factory. BikinCO's has the actual holder which I have no idea where you'd even get one. Makes it special. NICE BIKE! 

I have a 2004 TCR Composite with campy and still love the ride.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

rogger said:


> BikinCO said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sure, the stock thingy is just a cable guide or whatever.  Nice to see your middle finger, very mature.
> ...


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> rogger said:
> 
> 
> > I almost feel bad getting in a battle of wits with an unarmed man. Sorry for the immature photo, I should have known you were a delicate tulip (being Dutch and all). While it was a custom for someone else it is more comfortable than my custom Crown Jewel. I guess over the years I have grown into a more aggressive position. If you paid attention to the measurements, you would see that they are pretty normal. It is not like it was built with a crazy long TT or funky angles.
> ...


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

botto said:


> That's not a TCR advanced


Well... that shows how smart I am. I saw the T-Mobile paintjob and thought "Advanced."
Damnit I'm stupid.
-estone2


----------



## the spyder (Feb 15, 2004)

*Dude*

Yo Mate'
Just cause you were proved wrong, not once, but twice, no sense in being humble now is there! You've had ur 15 seconds of fame, why not be a good bloke and just thank the man for showing us the great pics of his bike and move on. :mad2: That is probably as close as I will get to seeing one that "was ridden by a pro"


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmm not to add to the debate but your fork looks like mine, the regular TCR fork, not the advanced fork which is quite thinner at the dropouts. The regular TCR was also available in T-mobile colors not just the advanced. Just compare the forks. Search T-mobile Advanced and you will see where others thought they had bought an advanced frame but later learned it was just the 2004 TCR Zero in t-mob colors that was available as a frameset. Not trying to rain on your parade just letting you know.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> Hmm not to add to the debate but your fork looks like mine, the regular TCR fork, not the advanced fork which is quite thinner at the dropouts. The regular TCR was also available in T-mobile colors not just the advanced. Just compare the forks. Search T-mobile Advanced and you will see where others thought they had bought an advanced frame but later learned it was just the 2004 TCR Zero in t-mob colors that was available as a frameset. Not trying to rain on your parade just letting you know.


I know it is a TCR Comp and not an TCR Advance, I said that in my origianl post. Someone else made the comment about it being the Advance. So you are not raining on my parade.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> Not trying to rain on your parade just letting you know.


Actually if you read back in the thread you will see he never said it was an advanced.
Someone else did & then re-tracted 

Edit Ooops I see BikinCo already let you know


----------



## ridefar (Jun 27, 2005)

rogger said:


> Sure. But you are wrong on the numberplate holder. :wink:



Not to change the subject, but where did you get this picture??? I want to know where I can get this paint job and frame!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

BikinCO said:


> After 5 years of riding my IF Steel Crown Jewel I started to itch for something different. I was patient in my search because I really like my bike. Well after a couple of months looking around I found what I wanted. A Giant TCR Comp in T-Mobile colors. But this is not just any TCR Comp, it was one of Tobias Steinhauser's frame. From what I can tell it was a custom frame for him, correct me if I am wrong. I searched and could not find another TCR Comp with these digits. ST is 54 c-t, TT is 55.5 c-c, HT is 175mm and the WB is 99. The STA is 73.5 and the HTA is 73.
> 
> The build is nothing crazy. ZIPP 404 tubies, Chorus front and rear derailleurs, Record levers, Centaur brakes, Thomson setback post, FSA OS 115 stem, Winwood Road Scholar bars, FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue cranks, FSA Platinum Pro Megaquad BB, Flite Ti saddle and LOOK PP296 pedals.
> 
> ...


Yo Dude. I did a littel research and found out that whatyou really have is a Motobecane Immortal Force from Bikesdirect with t-mobile stickers.

Also you campy stuff is really off a walmart RoadMaster! You got screwed big time!


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

ridefar said:


> Not to change the subject, but where did you get this picture??? I want to know where I can get this paint job and frame!


He got it here: www.sykkel.com


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> Yo Dude. I did a littel research and found out that whatyou really have is a Motobecane Immortal Force from Bikesdirect with t-mobile stickers.
> 
> Also you campy stuff is really off a walmart RoadMaster! You got screwed big time!


Shhhhhhhhhhh, dude I was gonna post this bike in the classifieds tomorrow. You are killin' me!


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> I know it is a TCR Comp and not an TCR Advance, I said that in my origianl post. Someone else made the comment about it being the Advance. So you are not raining on my parade.


hehe that was my mistake. :blush2: 
I saw a paintjob of T-Mobile and thought "Advanced."
I'm stupid. forgive meee
-estone2


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't think pro's use regular TCR comp. They all use Advanced. Maybe the OP need to check the serial# with Giant. The seattube clearly shows it's not the frame that Pro's use.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Not True*

That's not true, Pros *have* used the TCR Comp. The TCR Advanced was released sometime in 2004, I believe at approximately the time of the TdF. Prior to that, the entire T-Mobile team was riding TCR Comp frames, just like the Once team did when Giant sponsored them. Go the cyclingnews.com and you will see a feature on Jan Ulrich's 2004 TdF bike, which was a TCR Comp. In late 2004, the team rode the TCR Advanced and since then, have migrated to the TCR Advanced ISP (integrated seat post). The frame is used and is likely from the 2004 season.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*A little light reading*



LBK said:


> I don't think pro's use regular TCR comp. They all use Advanced. Maybe the OP need to check the serial# with Giant. The seattube clearly shows it's not the frame that Pro's use.


A photo for you: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=photos/2004/news/teampres04/tmobile/AFP35

Written proof: http://www.giant-bicycle.com/us/020.000.000/020.020.200.asp

Am I the onlye person that knows about www.google.com? Maybe I should buy some stock, they are going to take off!


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

No need to pay attention to Rogger. First of all, the Dutchbags all do pus*y rides in the Netherlands, which is basically flat. Second, what kind of idiots would build an entire country under sea level? At least we only have one city that way. Third, all these friggin Dutchbags can crow about is their naval exploits from a zillion years ago....now they can't kick anyone's ass...except Serbia and Montenegro. Fourth, I bet his bike is one of those beat up pieces of crap that all the peeps in Amsterdam ride when they are going out to get f'd up at the coffee shops. Jealous Dutchbag!


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

OP did not claim he bought an advanced, and T Mobile in their first year of Giant's sponsorship did use the regular TCR frame. 



capt_phun said:


> Hmm not to add to the debate but your fork looks like mine, the regular TCR fork, not the advanced fork which is quite thinner at the dropouts. The regular TCR was also available in T-mobile colors not just the advanced. Just compare the forks. Search T-mobile Advanced and you will see where others thought they had bought an advanced frame but later learned it was just the 2004 TCR Zero in t-mob colors that was available as a frameset. Not trying to rain on your parade just letting you know.


----------



## journeymonk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Yep, same thing happened to me.*

I got a TCR Composite in T-Mobile colors, too. The giveaway is the fork (flatter, "thicker" from the side and more aero than a TCR Advanced) and the seat tube (I believe the Advanced has an indentation/ dimple whereas our TCR Composites simply have a round tube).

Nonetheless, great bike. Maybe it was the pro rider's training bike?

Still gotta love the weight, ride, and for some, the colors... I know I do.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

journeymonk said:


> I got a TCR Composite in T-Mobile colors, too. The giveaway is the fork (flatter, "thicker" from the side and more aero than a TCR Advanced) and the seat tube (I believe the Advanced has an indentation/ dimple whereas our TCR Composites simply have a round tube).
> 
> Nonetheless, great bike. Maybe it was the pro rider's training bike?
> 
> Still gotta love the weight, ride, and for some, the colors... I know I do.


Wait a minute. The TCR Comp has a completely round seat tube? Mine has an indentation in the seattube. Not a sweeping curve like the Advance but it definately has an indentation.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> Wait a minute. The TCR Comp has a completely round seat tube? Mine has an indentation in the seattube. Not a sweeping curve like the Advance but it definately has an indentation.


most likely you have an '04 model. from '05 they extended the wheelbase a few mms, so there was no more need for the indentation.

btw - i doubt that your frame was 'custom made' for TS, although maybe it's a custom geometry for JU (they ride the same sized bikes). 

regardless, congrats on owning a team bike - even if it's not my favorite color combo :wink: a good buddy of mine has one of christian werner's old tcr comps.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

botto said:


> most likely you have an '04 model. from '05 they extended the wheelbase a few mms, so there was no more need for the indentation.
> 
> btw - i doubt that your frame was 'custom made' for TS, although maybe it's a custom geometry for JU (they ride the same sized bikes).
> 
> regardless, congrats on owning a team bike - even if it's not my favorite color combo :wink: a good buddy of mine has one of christian werner's old tcr comps.


It is an '04.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> It is an '04.


so there you go


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*He never said it was an advanced (nm)*



capt_phun said:


> Hmm not to add to the debate but your fork looks like mine, the regular TCR fork, not the advanced fork which is quite thinner at the dropouts. The regular TCR was also available in T-mobile colors not just the advanced. Just compare the forks. Search T-mobile Advanced and you will see where others thought they had bought an advanced frame but later learned it was just the 2004 TCR Zero in t-mob colors that was available as a frameset. Not trying to rain on your parade just letting you know.


12345


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

Yet another milliliter of fuel on this great thread...

Why are all of the frame stickers I found on pro's bikes aways on th RIGHT side, and this one's the left side...

BTW this is 2004 Ullrich bike's (as already posted as a picture by somebody else. Here's the link) http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2004/tour04/tech/?id=ullrich-bike

You can see the seat tube end is not tapered like the 2005 and 2006 production frames have been. 

I happen to have Greg Lemond's Huffy for sale, and also Laurent Fignon's infamous saddle (the one that gave him the sore.) Just a joke. Yet, the left sided sticker on the framed picture is puzzling me. (But I'll sleep well still).


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Worse*



Sintesi said:


> skepticism and cynicism ?


He went way beyond skepticism and cynicism by using "stupidity". Nothing more stupid than a freaking hater like Rogger throwing out personal insults.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

BikinCO said:


> Here is another picture, tell me if you see the difference now.


BWAAAAA HAH HA HA

That's some funny shot.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

tempeteOntheRoad said:


> Yet another milliliter of fuel on this great thread...
> 
> Why are all of the frame stickers I found on pro's bikes aways on th RIGHT side, and this one's the left side...
> 
> ...


Did you see the picture I posted of Tobias and his bike with the sticker on the LEFT SIDE.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

dagger said:


> He went way beyond skepticism and cynicism by using "stupidity". Nothing more stupid than a freaking hater like Rogger throwing out personal insults.


Yes, you could say rogger is a De kleine hoer.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Right Side, No Name*



tempeteOntheRoad said:


> Yet another milliliter of fuel on this great thread...
> 
> Why are all of the frame stickers I found on pro's bikes aways on th RIGHT side, and this one's the left side...
> 
> ...


Yes, I am a little bored.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Gordon Fraser's prototype Cannondale SystemSix*



BikinCO said:


> Yes, I am a little bored.


This side of the pond, nothing on the right.


----------



## cyclistijim (Jul 8, 2006)

Well,... anyway,...it's a Giant,... and it is fast,...
also,... it has Campag!

No,... it's not the same thing as Shimano...
I just tested a Giant the other day, with Dura Ace... I would rather have my Centaur anyday...(and that's not even top of the line Campag!)

Any others out there feel the same,...? I know you do BikinCO...

that's a fast lookin' machine,... you keep ridin'... and yes, it is the genuine thing!


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Out of curiosity, why did you not use all the same components are the pros?


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

TheDon said:


> Out of curiosity, why did you not use all the same components are the pros?


I do have the same components as the pros, just not T-Mobile. I prefer Campagnolo to Shimano and the ZIPP 404's are badass.


----------



## Deoxy (Mar 20, 2006)

Spongedog said:


> No need to pay attention to Rogger. First of all, the Dutchbags all do pus*y rides in the Netherlands, which is basically flat. Second, what kind of idiots would build an entire country under sea level? At least we only have one city that way. Third, all these friggin Dutchbags can crow about is their naval exploits from a zillion years ago....now they can't kick anyone's ass...except Serbia and Montenegro. Fourth, I bet his bike is one of those beat up pieces of crap that all the peeps in Amsterdam ride when they are going out to get f'd up at the coffee shops. Jealous Dutchbag!


And we all walk on wooden shoes, live in windmills and the only flowers in our windows we have are tulips...
Sure...:mad2: 

The Netherlands (congrats for spelling it correctly, at least you've got that one right about our country) is indeed basically flat.. When you don't have hills or mountains, you gotta do something, so we just ride "a little faster".. (at least we've always got wind)
Although I live well beneath sealevel, my house has NEVER been flooded or something like it.. That says that we are at least good at building a country beneath sealevel.
Werever there is a need of someone that can build a structure that has to do with water, they almost always come from the Netherlands...
I assume you live in Amerika, if i wasn't for the Dutch, you wouldn't have your "great country", because who founded the first big city in Amerika? (the big apple)
As for the soccer, how far did the americans come at the world champs?  Sorry for all the other americans at this forum... If youre nót from america, just take youre mountainbike out for a ride, because there are just two countrys with good roads: The Netherlands and America...

No offence to anyone on this forum, except spongedog...

Btw, BikinCO, great bike, enjoy it...


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

Lifelover said:


> You are a dutchbag!
> 
> What do you care if this is or isn't an ex pro's bike. Save your anger for a BD shill not this guy


hey, what's wrong with the dutch?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douche


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

cyclistijim said:


> Well,... anyway,...it's a Giant,... and it is fast,...
> also,... it has Campag!
> 
> No,... it's not the same thing as Shimano...
> ...


Yeah... Campy, SRAM. Shimano... in that order. It's all about the levers.

It's amazing how concerned some folks are about whether this was a pro's bike or not.
Pro's bikes are not that hard to come by http://www.theprosstuff.com/whoweare.htm

The pros ride and race their bikes hard. I'd rather get a bike off of a guy who bought it because cycling is the new golf and then found out that you actually have to pedal the thing so it sat in his garage for a year.....etc, etc. That said, there is something very cool about owning a bike that a pro used to ride.

That's a sweet bike BikeCO. I'm sure it's as nice to ride as it is to look at.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Very cool bike. It's gotta feel good having something the pro's ride, combine memorabilia with a sweet ride.

Sorry that there are people who feel threatened by other peoples good fortune.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

thats a sick bike man. i didn't even read the specs before looking at the picture and dropping the jaw. good find


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

*Nice bike.*

Now let's see the I.F.

LP


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats, it's a very sweet ride


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Old picture*



lanpope said:


> Now let's see the I.F.
> 
> LP


I am traveling, this is the only one I have on my laptop.

Daytona 10 speed
Ksyriums SSL SC


----------



## Peter R. (Jul 11, 2006)

Spongedog said:


> No need to pay attention to Rogger. First of all, the Dutchbags all do pus*y rides in the Netherlands, which is basically flat. Second, what kind of idiots would build an entire country under sea level? At least we only have one city that way. Third, all these friggin Dutchbags can crow about is their naval exploits from a zillion years ago....now they can't kick anyone's ass...except Serbia and Montenegro. Fourth, I bet his bike is one of those beat up pieces of crap that all the peeps in Amsterdam ride when they are going out to get f'd up at the coffee shops. Jealous Dutchbag!


Even ol' New York
Was once New Amsterdam
Why they changed it I can't say
People just liked it bettter that way !

Peter R.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Nice Rig!*

Very nice. I might suspect it's authenticity but I don't think I've ever call someone a fool on a post. But, since I know the guy who sold it to you I'll just have to vouch for him and your frame. He has an Aldag Pinarello Prince from the pre-Giant days as well but that one is a keeper. Enjoy the rig my fiend. Ride it with pride.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Wow. .*



BikinCO said:


> A Giant TCR Comp in T-Mobile colors. But this is not just any TCR Comp, it was one of Tobias Steinhauser's frame. From what I can tell it was a custom frame for him, correct me if I am wrong.


Holy crap! I'm blind!!! Nice billboard though.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Why'd they change it I can't say,
people just like it better that wayyyyyyyy


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have Jon Voight's LeBaron Convertible. Now that is a sweet ride.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

IMO, number plate holder is even more cool than some pro's name on your frame. Sweet bike.


----------

